# Secret Santa 2 entry thread!!!!!!!!



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. 
As some of you may know what happened with the BMD wax samples being sold on eBay after they were won as a competition prize. I wasn't best pleased about this so I set about buying them back. I won the ebay auction for the 4 samples. 
As I already have all the BMD waxes these are going up for grabs. They will be broken into 4 individual prizes. 
I have paid for these out of my own money and I want them to go to people who will appreciate and use them. 
If you enter then can you please give a review of the wax won. If you can't give a review then please don't enter.

Your post number will be your entry number. I will be using a random number generator to pick out the winning posts. So please only post once. 
It will save confusion for me. 
Admin have cleared this competition so get posting. 
Winner will be drawn on Sunday evening about 7pm. 
Oh and good luck. 
All the best
Matt.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Consider this my entry please :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Great gesture


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Very great gesture.SJ.


----------



## ravg99 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm in. Great stuff


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

As above this is very generous and above and beyond the call of duty !

would love to be entered into this.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Top man.

Count me in!!


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Number 8 will never get picked 

Nice gift mate hat off to you


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

id like to enter. I have a car coming that will need a good wax


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice gesture buddy


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Outstanding Matt, some people have gone to great lengths to show this is still a quality group , kudos to you,and count me in please  , Den .


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I wont enter as i have them all too but great credit to you Matt, top man:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Great gesture matt count me in thanks :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Top bloke - this is one of the reasons I have come back to Detailing world for top blokes like this


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool thinking - although coulda done without the 'S' word in the thread title...I thought Christmas was done with <bah humbug>  :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Great gesture 

I'm in


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

I'll have a go


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Matt, very generous - please count me in!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in please, as above fantastic gesture Matt very selfless 

I've already got Taurus so in the unlikely even I win only fair to draw again.

Cheers bud


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome matt - thank you very much for doing this - As a gesture of goodwill from DW - Send me your address and Ill send you something as well ;-)


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Very nice gesture. Would love the morpheus wax.
I already have Taurus so if I happen to win that one you can draw again so someone else can win it instead.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

very good of you to do this


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Can't believe people would do that.  So yes I would like to enter and review the sample.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very generous of you!!!:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I would like to enter since it is a competition, but also, if I win, and I'm sure I wont, I would like my prize to be redrawn again as I now have all 4 waxes on offer.


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

What a top man I'm in thanks


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Great gesture :thumb:


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

What a great gesture. Count me in.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

That's some selfless and community spirited generosity you've got there my fellow DWer.

Please count me in for a chance!

Thanks


----------



## intelz (Dec 29, 2012)

Very kind gesture, count me in too.
Alex


----------



## Rock Lobster (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice gesture mate, I'm in!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Matt you're a hero. 
Count me in please, never tried BMD waxes yet 

Cheers 
David


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

im in please


----------



## luke 200 (Dec 26, 2012)

Me too please!


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

What a gesture! Count me in please


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lovely gesture - I'm in please.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Please count me in Matt.
Very generous, and I would be only too happy to give a review (I only have one 'wax', all others are sealants)


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, awesome gesture!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice of you to do


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

What a gesture.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

What a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow top man, count me in..


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

nice gesture to start the year


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, apparently there are some good folk in the world  

Good luck everyone  but I'll sit this one out as I've already won a tub of bouncers wax not to long ago.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Great gesture I'm in please


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice one - i'm in. Cheers.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

That's very generous. People like yourself make this world a better place.
Please count me in.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow ,one generous bloke good on ya - im in


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity, very nice gesture 👍


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

wow, a very generous thing to do.

i did see the ebay ad, and im sure it was at £90 at the time

hardly pocket money, so a big :thumb:

count me in


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very kind!

Count me in!


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

shame theres not more people like you.
count me in please


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Faith in humanity restored.

In it, mainly for the taking park


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I'm in great gesture


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Well done Matt:thumb:


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

many thanks Matt, review no prob so I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Im in id love one of these


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

very nice gesture. consider this my entry


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2015)

Well done, on a superb gesture.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

fantastic gesture,im in :thumb:


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes please.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Count me in


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Count me in buddy:thumb:


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well done Matt what a very nice gesture :thumb:


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

What a top man


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Count me in please Matt.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Count me in please


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm in please!


----------



## Hoody1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Count me in to this opportunity. Such a gent you are.


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Top Bloke


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

yes please ,what a kind man


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Good man :thumb:

Count me in, would of loved one first time round


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Count me in dude, nothing but respect....


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Very noble gesture, top bloke :thumb:


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

very nice of you! would be great


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

What a fantastic thing to do. I'm sure they'll go to a good home


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

This is what I call an absolute gem of a guy and a credit to the dw community.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow, that is a very kind gesture. 

Thank you


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice gesture mate, I'm in!


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, great gesture! Shame it was to right a wrong, but talk about going above and beyond!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Great gesture, I'm in


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Agree with everyone else, great gesture and well applauded.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

As all above, count me in.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic gesture :thumb:


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

The world needs more people like you mate, things like that boil my p**s.

Count me in please:thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't belive how many folk are getting excited about these waxes and how they ended up on eBay, Rob won fair and square end of, so there his to do as he wishes how he pleases, I personally know rob and some of the things I've read against him is disgusting thought were all supposed to be adults? And just to set some of your little minds at rest he isn't skint or strapped for cash either! 

Poor stevie all this publicity sure he's doing ok now!!!! 

Bigger things in life boys and girls RIP the 12 in Paris 

Free Rob_VRS

This is not my entry either as I'd also sell them


----------



## Toma (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> Can't belive how many folk are getting excited about these waxes and how they ended up on eBay, Rob won fair and square end of, so there his to do as he wishes how he pleases, I personally know rob and some of the things I've read against him is disgusting thought were all supposed to be adults? And just to set some of your little minds at rest he isn't skint or strapped for cash either!
> 
> Poor stevie all this publicity sure he's doing ok now!!!!
> 
> ...


Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I think yours may be in the minority though.

If Rob had *bought* a ticket for a raffle, most people would understand if he won a prize and wanted to sell it.

However, this was a free entry raffle, run by the "owners" of DW as a goodwill gesture to the "members" of the forum. To simply take the prize and sell it, deprives other members who would really benefit from the chance to own and use a new product.

Personally I think your attitude of "I would sell it too" indicates your contempt for the ideals of this forum. I think it would be better off without the likes of yourself.


----------



## lev1710 (Dec 26, 2014)

Good effort. Count me in.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> Everyone is entitled to their opinion. I think yours may be in the minority though.
> 
> If Rob had *bought* a ticket for a raffle, most people would understand if he won a prize and wanted to sell it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the PM I'm touched


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, so generous of you!
:argie:
Please count me in!



nichol4s said:


> This is not my entry either as I'd also sell them


The whole point of this thread is to enter the competition. By posting here with no intention to enter the competition makes everyone's job a little bit harder. Now, they have to check each number to make sure it's not yours. The rules for the 12 days thread were one post only to keep things simple. 
Not only have you posted twice now, you don't even want the prize.

How selfish. Matt1234 is doing an incredibly generous thing here, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

LOL, count me in. These 4 pots will be going dizzy soon


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Very kind gesture and shows what good people are about. 

Please consider this as my entry.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

nice gesture mate


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

minnis said:


> Wow, so generous of you!
> :argie:
> Please count me in!
> 
> ...


Who said Matt was selfish?


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

Very generous


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

This is very very generous :thumb:


----------



## MartinD (Dec 11, 2011)

Count me in. It goes to show some good people out there still doing the right thing


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow, Yes Please


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Amazing. Enter me please!


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Very generous of you buddy.


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

What a generous guy!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Great gesture by the OP!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Please don't count this entry.

Bloody good work - credit to the forum

:thumb:

Jay


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Great gesture love to join in


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice one Mate, I'm in please


----------



## jackssc (Oct 14, 2014)

Count me innnnnnn


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Please don't count this as an entry, top marks Matt and just reinforces my point about why this forum is the best :thumb:


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Very generous. Many thanks. Please count me in.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Good on you Matt. Count me in.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Very nice thing to do.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

There are still some nice people in this world. 

I would be more than happy to do a review


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow great idea Matt. Count me in


----------



## Jim-R (May 9, 2011)

Very nice gesture of you Matt!!  Count me in


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Count me in respect to you for doing this 👍


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Continuing the format of all helping each other, many thanks.

John Tht.


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Very well played indeed sir.

Count me in like Flynn.


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Count me in. Thank you for your generosity


----------



## bigbaldyone (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow! Never before have I seen such a decent bloke. Well done fella. I have nothing but admiration for what you have done.


----------



## jmc197 (Aug 6, 2013)

well I was going to comment something , but after reading the last 13 pages its all already being said , I would love to win and review one of these waxs  .
count me in


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Very generous of you pal. Would love to try Miura.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very generous of you


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

This has got to be one of the most honest things someone has done
so please count me in on this as the car needs a good wax,
What a top bloke:thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'd like to enter. Getting a new car (for me) and a new wax would be magic!!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice gesture


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

count me in please, thanks


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Top lad, count me in, fancy trying Sirius


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Now there is someone who is thoughtful and thinks of others other than himself. Credit to you kind sir. I would like to be counted


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Count me in please.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Another top quality draw!!!

Awesome Stuff, thanks Matt!

Karl


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

What a generous offer:thumb: Thanks!!


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

You can't believe in this day an age that people are that stupid, if they didn't want it why enter, 
Best of luck with this and hopefully a better outcome,


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice idea. 
Count
Me in.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great thing to do


----------



## RickL (Aug 23, 2014)

Count me in please


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazing gesture.

Consider a review in depth from me if I win.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

DUBNBASS said:


> You can't believe in this day an age that people are that stupid, if they didn't want it why enter,
> 
> Best of luck with this and hopefully a better outcome,


Wasn't it a random draw where the winner had no idea what prize they would get?


----------



## Olly RS (Dec 26, 2014)

Sometimes can't trust people! Good call. Count this as my entry!


----------



## mcculsj (Dec 30, 2014)

Count me in!


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Very nice thought.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice gesture. Shame the ended up on ebay. Thats the biggest problem with the competitions, when it's free, then a lot ofpeople show up...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Bloomin 'eck! What an amazing dude!
I guess 2015 - member of the year is over now... :thumb:


----------



## huvo (Dec 14, 2009)

Gentleman deserves a very large pat on the back, a DW member in the true sense. Count me in please Matt


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Good on ya Matt, very decent of you. :thumb:


----------



## toysheen (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice one  count me in please!


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Very kind of you! Count me in


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Matt your a star! Count me in


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes please✋


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done - count me in


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Wow fantastic gesture,heard a lot of good things abut BMD waxes
Sooo count me in please


----------



## Rich.2211 (Mar 17, 2014)

Excellent gesture indeed. This seems a great club to be a part of


----------



## tPIC (Jul 14, 2013)

Amazing! Please include me in the draw.


----------



## dj043 (Apr 17, 2014)

Count me in thanks.


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Great gesture. Count me in!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm in mate


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Please include me too :thumb:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Count me in:thumb: thanks


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

What a great gesture, Matt. A true gent


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

Please count me in. Thank you


----------



## kirium (Nov 7, 2009)

Top Man! I'm in


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice gesture , I'm in thanks .


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Very kind idea!


----------



## DaveEast (Sep 21, 2011)

Count me in - cheers


----------



## CYBERCLEAN (May 29, 2014)

I'm in woot


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

Off topic
Why do people enter if they don't want to use it, unfortunately I am now hesitant in taking decent stuff to charity shops as people troll through stuff anything decent they buy and sell on to eBay 
You could say good on em future entrepreneurs, I say greedy *******s


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

boysiehall said:


> Off topic
> Why do people enter if they don't want to use it, unfortunately I am now hesitant in taking decent stuff to charity shops as people troll through stuff anything decent they buy and sell on to eBay
> You could say good on em future entrepreneurs, I say greedy *******s


That's not what happened. There were a selection of prizes and you had no idea which prize you would win. There might have been lots of things they would use.


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> That's not what happened. There were a selection of prizes and you had no idea which prize you would win. There might have been lots of things they would use.


Oops was not aware of that , rant over


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Amazing gesture. Count me in!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome gesture mate and you can count me in


----------



## boysiehall (Mar 25, 2013)

Count me in then please


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow - what a decent chap you are , count me in please.


----------



## Dodohead (Oct 28, 2011)

Please include me and thank you for this great gesture. Love the bmd products. .


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

Lovely gesture. Please count me in. Thanks


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Brilliant gesture...well done


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Count me in...great idea!


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

Very decent of you Sir.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Count me in, I like a good write up (as long as spelling isn't monitered..lol)


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

COMP NOW CLOSED. WINNERS WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT 7PM. 
Thanks Matt.


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Where the winners announced just out of curiosity or did they get privately messaged?


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

footfistart said:


> Where the winners announced just out of curiosity or did they get privately messaged?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=353922 another thread was started


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow! Fair play fella 

Very generous offer


----------



## liam1 (Jul 18, 2010)

great gesture count me in please.


----------

